# Remove Sky Dish



## westside (11 May 2009)

I own a house (previously rented out) to which a sky dish is mounted. I am considering switching to UPC and spoke to them earlier. I asked UPC if they would remove the sky dish if I switched to them for TV and the confirmed the could not but that sky would be obliged to do so. The UPC guy confirmed they would be obliged to remove any UPC equipment if a contract was terminated.

I called Sky a few minutes ago and they have stated they will not remove the Sky dish. They stated that the equipment is owned by the person who order the dish. I stated the tenant ordered it without my knowledge and I want it removed but they flately refused.

Has anyone else come across this? Am I stuck with the dish or do I have to incur the cost to remove it?


----------



## Leo (11 May 2009)

Once the initial 12 months of the Sky contract has passed, ownership of the equipment passes to the customer. You should have pursued your former tennants for this.

It's a pretty simple job to remove these, unless it's on a chimney or accessibility is an issue.
Leo


----------



## jhegarty (11 May 2009)

The difference is UPC retain ownership of all equipment so will take it back.

This is not true for sky ,and they are no obliged to remove it.


----------



## westside (11 May 2009)

Thaks for the replies. Guess I need to get a ladder!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (12 May 2009)

with the rep that UPC has for customer server i would leave it there.  will be handy with the irish version of fta launches.


----------



## jhegarty (12 May 2009)

You could stick a "free sky dish & lnb, you only have to remove it from the wall" ad up on adverts.ie (or simular). I am sure someone will take it.


----------



## chris20051 (12 May 2009)

and you could always keep the sky dish and get free to view stations?? my experience is SKY will always be better for quality and signal over UPC, but thats my area, others may differ


----------



## oopsbuddy (12 May 2009)

Echo that, leave the Sky dish up in case you need it later!


----------



## gebbel (12 May 2009)

Don't take the dish down. Use it to receive all the freesat channels, you just need to get a receiver. Alternatively, if you are soon to be in the market for a TV, Panasonic now have integrated freesat tuners as standard. The best TV's out there. You just need to connect a cable from the dish to the TV and away you go! There are also free HD channels to be had!

You can still go ahead and get UPC if you want. 

See here.


----------



## breakdabank (23 May 2009)

I agree with gebbel.

Keep the dish, buy a Freesat box or a Panasonic TV with built-in Freesat in Norn Iron, and you have free UK channels legally for life.


----------



## bond-007 (23 May 2009)

Sounds like a plan.


----------

